# Did anyone have implentation twinges (slight sharp pains/pulling sensation)???



## FestivEclipse

Hi Ladies, 

Congratulations to all of you! 

I have a question.. I'm probably about a week or so past ovulation and two nights ago I started getting this sharp pain in my uterus.. it almost feels like a pulling sensation (it's not a bad pain probably like a 1 or a 2 on a scale of 1 to 10). My period is not due for another week or so.

I dont think i've ever felt this before.. and I've been doing some research and everything was pointing towards pregnancy.. 

Is it possible that that's what it could be? 

Thanks in advance for sharing your experience! 

Baby dust to all of you :)


----------



## mjemma

It's possible! I had a sharp pain I hadn't felt before about 10 days after ovulation but it was also accompanied by a small bit of spotting. Good luck x


----------



## FestivEclipse

Thanks mjemma, I was just curious.. I had a feeling that it might be that. 
It started one night and I never thought anything of it, then the next morning my bf told me he had a dream about me being pregnant. That feeling just persisted that day, now I still have a weird feeling in that area.. pressure or something. Oh well, I guess I wont know until I'm due for AF. 

Thanks again! :)


----------



## hunnybump

I think it could be implantaion especially since it's a week before period. Hopefully you get some more pregnancy signs so you can test. Maybe wait till Thursday and test if you are like me and can't wait. I had some cramps today and feel like AF is coming but i normally get some crampy twinges like 3 days or so before my AF nothing major but that feeling of i know my AF is coming. I've been kind of wet down there the last couple of days and i just got back from the bathroom and there was some brown CM so i'm hoping that i ovulated late and this is implantation bleeding they say it's usually brown. My cycles are usually 27-29 days and if i'm starting right now it would be a 25 day cycle. Fingers crossed we both get our BFP this month.I have a feeling mine is AF though :( I'll probably start tonight.


----------



## FestivEclipse

Hi HunnyBump, 

How's it going today? I still have very mild sensation down there.. not as bad as the other days. I wonder if that is what it is.. I was talking in my sleep last night lol. My bf said he opened the door cause he heard talking but he couldnt hear anything I said lol. 

I hope we both get the results we are looking for :)


----------



## BabyDustxx

It is very possible! I got what you are describing! :)


----------



## mamabear_08

yep! and I am still getting those nagging feelings. It was/is the most prominent symptom I have.


----------



## FestivEclipse

crazy... I dont want to get my hopes too high.. thanks girls.. and congratulations to both of you on your BFP :D How exciting!! :D hehe I wish you both a great and healthy 9 months :) thank you again for replying! I'm still feeling that feeling in my uterus and it's stretching into my legs (strange).. still too early for AF to be here.. I guess i'll just have to wait like everybody else lol


----------



## angel2010

On 8dpo I got a sharp, stabby pain. Pretty low on my left ovary side, below my pubic hair line maybe. It lasted maybe 2 minutes and I didn't feel anything else like it.


----------



## FestivEclipse

Idk... maybe it's just af coming early this month. I'm on cd 26 no and normaly have a 32 to 36 day cycle. Thanks ladies :) I really appreciate it.


----------



## BabyDustxx

FestivEclipse said:


> Idk... maybe it's just af coming early this month. I'm on cd 26 no and normaly have a 32 to 36 day cycle. Thanks ladies :) I really appreciate it.

That is exactly what I thought! I have a 31-35 day cycle and I was sooo convinced my cramping and weirdness was just AF coming. Fingers crossed for you! :D


----------



## FestivEclipse

BabyDustxx said:


> FestivEclipse said:
> 
> 
> Idk... maybe it's just af coming early this month. I'm on cd 26 no and normaly have a 32 to 36 day cycle. Thanks ladies :) I really appreciate it.
> 
> That is exactly what I thought! I have a 31-35 day cycle and I was sooo convinced my cramping and weirdness was just AF coming. Fingers crossed for you! :DClick to expand...

Thanks babydust :) I'll find out soon enough I'm sure :) my bbs started hurting pretty bad yesterday and that's a pretty obvious sign that af is just around the corner for me. I woke up with a sore throat this morning, booo..! Lol this is not my month  

Thanks so much for the support :) I was reading a thread you were in when you got your bfp yesterday :) I'm so happy for you. Is your first?


----------



## BabyDustxx

Thank you! This is my first and I have been trying for 11 months. :D I'm so excited.

I feel your pain with the sore throat, I have a cold this week. What terrible timing. I'm just glad I can still taste things.

When is AF due?


----------



## Mummy2B21

Congrats!! :)


----------



## FestivEclipse

BabyDustxx said:


> Thank you! This is my first and I have been trying for 11 months. :D I'm so excited.
> 
> I feel your pain with the sore throat, I have a cold this week. What terrible timing. I'm just glad I can still taste things.
> 
> When is AF due?

Oh how exciting! :D You must be so pumped!! hehe :) Are you predicting a girl or a boy? lol I know it's a little early, but still.. lol

AF - if i was to have a 32 day cycle it would be on the 21 and if i have a 36 day cycle it is due on the 25. If she doesnt show I will test on the 26. 

But i've been really feeling like she's right around the corner.. she might show her face early this month... I've had months that my cycle was 41 days.. :dohh:so best I can do is wait lol damn waiting game..


----------



## BabyDustxx

FestivEclipse said:


> Oh how exciting! :D You must be so pumped!! hehe :) Are you predicting a girl or a boy? lol I know it's a little early, but still.. lol
> 
> AF - if i was to have a 32 day cycle it would be on the 21 and if i have a 36 day cycle it is due on the 25. If she doesnt show I will test on the 26.
> 
> But i've been really feeling like she's right around the corner.. she might show her face early this month... I've had months that my cycle was 41 days.. :dohh:so best I can do is wait lol damn waiting game..

Ugh, I know exactly how that feels! I never knew when I was getting my period and I had like a 40 day cycle for Septembers period. When I thought I was starting my period this month, I thought for sure I was wasting my money buying a pregnancy test because of all the PMS type symptoms, only one thing was off which was that I was gassy this month (which I figured must be the junk food and soda I shouldn't have been eating.) I also had sore nipples (burn when I push down and rub), had period like cramps, and had the munchies super bad as usual. I didn't feel pregnant like some of my other delusional months. lol 

I'm really hoping for a girl. I'm already wanting to jump the gun and buy tons of summer girl newborn clothes since they're on sale right now... but trying to refrain! [-o&lt;

You're totally going to have to keep me updated! It would be awesome if this was your month too. Bump buddies! :thumbup:


----------



## FestivEclipse

Hi Babydust :) How are you doin today?

I wont be joining you on your journey this month.. af showed up in the middle of the night. This is the shortest cycle of life! lol 27 days. 

I knew she was on her way last night though.. I could feel the cramps still but after work, I was super cranky! Plus, I had a total melt down lol, just started crying for no apparent reason at all when my bf and I were hanging out.. just came out of no where.. and the worst of it, I had no idea why! lol He must've thought I was the craziest person ever... 

lol girls are so much fun! lol I have a niece who's 1 and a half and another niece on the way! I have so much fun with her! And every time i walk by the baby isle I just go crazy lol I cant even imagine if it was my own 

That would have been so sweet to be bump buddies! hahaha


----------



## BabyDustxx

Hi! I'm doing okay. Still a bit sick... hoping to get over this cold soon. 

DARN! I was hoping. I see your thing says you are waiting to try. When are you going to start? :)

27 days, WHOA. That is very short. I get crazy emotional around my period too, I feel bad for whoever has to deal with my pregnancy hormones! lol 

Little girls are just the sweetest. I won't be devastated if it's a boy... but I will be bummed about the lack of princess stuff, hair bows, etc.


----------



## optimistic1

I cant remember what dpo but it was after implantation I felt a sharp pain more than a 1 or 2 on a scale more like 4 and after that af cramps and pin pricks here and there.


----------



## FestivEclipse

BabyDustxx said:


> Hi! I'm doing okay. Still a bit sick... hoping to get over this cold soon.
> 
> DARN! I was hoping. I see your thing says you are waiting to try. When are you going to start? :)
> 
> 27 days, WHOA. That is very short. I get crazy emotional around my period too, I feel bad for whoever has to deal with my pregnancy hormones! lol
> 
> Little girls are just the sweetest. I won't be devastated if it's a boy... but I will be bummed about the lack of princess stuff, hair bows, etc.

Aww sucks that you're feeling sick.. I hope you start feeling better soon. 

Lol I was hoping too :) that would have been sweet hehehe. Yes we are waiting to try.. we're not quite ready yet. We have to get our money right, like get money in the bank and we want to get a house and all that jazz. We're not being the most careful though in the mean time lol. I wish we would start trying sooner rather than later.. I'm a little impatient lol we're planning probably next year some time. (Hopefully it happens before!) 

Oh dear, I feel bad for whoever is around when my period is near, I couldnt imagine when i'm preggo lol. 

Little girls are really great :) my niece is just the sweetest thing :) lol she is so adorable. Love the princess stuff! hahaha Boys would be a blast too though, they'll bring you back bugs they find and stuff lol My friend has a boy, and he's all about finding frogs and bugs and all that stuff. I imagine boys and girls keep you occupied just as much lol

Well I hope you feel better soon! :)


----------



## FestivEclipse

optimistic1 said:


> I cant remember what dpo but it was after implantation I felt a sharp pain more than a 1 or 2 on a scale more like 4 and after that af cramps and pin pricks here and there.

Thanks Optimistic :) and congratulations on your bfp :D My pains turned out to be a very early AF.. the earliest actually. I went from 36-42 day cycle to 27 cycle this month. 

Good luck and I hope you have a great and healthy pregnancy :)


----------



## optimistic1

Thats a weird cycle..sorry af got you good luck next time and thank you


----------



## FestivEclipse

optimistic1 said:


> Thats a weird cycle..sorry af got you good luck next time and thank you

Thank you :) Yes very weird indeed! But i have never been regular.. so it's nothing new for me.. we weren't trying to conceive yet so it's not a big deal.. i'm always hoping a little one made it's way through.. Have a good one! :)


----------



## chelsealynnb

FestivEclipse said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Congratulations to all of you!
> 
> I have a question.. I'm probably about a week or so past ovulation and two nights ago I started getting this sharp pain in my uterus.. it almost feels like a pulling sensation (it's not a bad pain probably like a 1 or a 2 on a scale of 1 to 10). My period is not due for another week or so.
> 
> I dont think i've ever felt this before.. and I've been doing some research and everything was pointing towards pregnancy..
> 
> Is it possible that that's what it could be?
> 
> Thanks in advance for sharing your experience!
> 
> Baby dust to all of you :)


Yes, I had that with all three of my pregnancies. Kind of feels like a muscle being pulled under the belly button?


----------



## chelsealynnb

Oh man, just read that :witch: came for you. Good luck next cycle :flower:


----------



## dizzy65

i to got these pains fingers crossed for u


----------



## shobbs

i had implantation pain with on of the babiesit was around 7/8dpo and whilst i was led in bed one evening i turned my upper body and felt this pain, when i straighted up i couldnt feel it and i tried again and the pain was in the exact same spot last about an hour never felt anything like it before.

low and behold 2 days later i got my :bfp:


----------



## hernandoni

Hi FestivEclipse, Any update on your situation? I am 9dpo and feeling the same little twinges in my uterus area, below my pubic line. we are TTC. 

Best wishes!


----------



## greenarcher

If you go back a page, you'll see that AF arrived super early for her.


----------

